# Can you tell me about your experience with MHS?



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't post here too often, usually when I come by when I need grooming help. EVERY time I come here, my MHS feelings intensify...LOL. 

We all adore our Peanut, he does so many things that I have never heard of another dog doing....such as walking into things when he is looking up at me or spinning when he is trying to tell me "YES!" ... Not to mention, i just think Havanese are sooo beautiful it's almost unbearable 

Anyway, I know we can't right now and I need to get a really good handle on grooming first, and the thought of grooming two seems scary to me right now! It will be at least a year or more, but I already know the coloring, the sex and the name of our next pup. 

so a couple of questions, do these feelings just get stronger as time goes on? Is it a lot harder to care for two than one?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I got two right off the bat. It probably takes me a little longer to get them to learn a new trick. Well Bella picks up fast but Zoey is a tad ADD. I really do not find it much more work. Obviously instead of one bath you are doing two, I suppose you could through them both in the tub together. I can't bend over the tub so I do them in the kitchen sink. I do however find that they are much more than double the joy. I am going to be looking for another one soon. I want one in every color. hahaha


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i can't imagine having only one.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I find, in many ways, that it's easier having two. They adore each other and keep each other (and me) amused. It is definitely more work in the grooming department, but when all is said and done I'd never choose to have just one.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I love having 2 and look forward to having 3 someday. The only thing I would recommend is put aside the thought of sex and coloring of your next and put all your attention to finding the right temperament, one that fits well with your family & Peanut. Finding the right breeder will help you make the right decision so both fur kids are successful and happy.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Leeann said:


> I love having 2 and look forward to having 3 someday. The only thing I would recommend is put aside the thought of sex and coloring of your next and put all your attention to finding the right temperament, one that fits well with your family & Peanut. Finding the right breeder will help you make the right decision so both fur kids are successful and happy.


Excellent advice. Temperament is most important.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I can't imagine not having two. I fell head over heels in love with Kodi, my first Hav, and just had to hav another one. So just 3 weeks shy of a year, we got Shelby. It's not any harder taking care of two, just double the expense - food, vet, grooming, etc. I would have at least two more if I could.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

I know I am most likely going with Linda again, and she doesn't tell you about different temperaments of her dogs. I was a little concerned about it given that other breeders do this, but as it turns out, we could't ask for a better temperament w/ Peanut. He is wonderful! 

But yeah, I am definitely flexible on the coloring and sex. 

Man, I hope this feeling doesn't get worse! LOL


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I have to say that all the extra work is a nit considering all the love and joy they bring you...that, and seeing how much they enjoy having each other to pal around with.

If I could I would get another one..:decision:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

gabdyl said:


> I know I am most likely going with Linda again, and she doesn't tell you about different temperaments of her dogs. I was a little concerned about it given that other breeders do this, but as it turns out, we could't ask for a better temperament w/ Peanut. He is wonderful!
> 
> But yeah, I am definitely flexible on the coloring and sex.
> 
> Man, I hope this feeling doesn't get worse! LOL


I don't think Leeann meant temperament as in nice versus nasty... One would hope that no ethical breeder would be selling puppies with "bad" temperaments. But every Hav is an individual, just as every child is. You will find some that are a little shyer and more retiring, and others that are more outgoing. There will be some that are more intense and adventurous, and others that prefer to couch potatoes. And there can be one of each in any litter. This has nothing to do with good breeding, it's just individual variation.

It's also not a matter of "good" or "bad". My Kodi is very outgoing, and always looking for something to do. He's perfect for me because I wanted a dog to work with and do serious training. But for someone who expected to be able to leave their puppy loose in the house by 6 months... he'd be a big disappointment. He is like having a two year old child in the house... curious and into everything. He needs constant supervision. On the other hand, he's smart as a whip.

What's important is that you find a puppy whose personality is a great fit for your family AND the dog you already have. If, for instance, Peanut is a quite, laid back kind of guy, a busy, wild, active personality type might just aggravate him all the time. If Peanut were very territorial about his possessions, you'd want to find a puppy whose was a bit more of a follower, and would respect his space.

I can't imagine your breeder wouldn't work with you to find a pup who is a good match for Peanut and the rest of your family. If she wouldn't, I'd find another breeder who would.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

MHS doesn't stop at 2 just to warn you, if it did I wouldn't drool over puppies either but I still am  I feel that temperament in your second dog is even more important than the first. As you really want for your Havs to not just tolerate each other but be a joy to each other. Is this breeder close enough where you could take Peanut to visit or you could see the temperaments of the puppies in the litter?


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

OK, I will talk to her when the time comes and see what her feedback is. 

When we got Peanut, I explained our sitch to her (two kids, their ages, and our other dog Chloe) and she told me a few times that it didn't matter which one of her puppies I chose? 

I'm glad I will have plenty of tim to think about this. I can't imagine Peanut having a problem with a puppy, he is just so laid back and happy go lucky. But who knows? I would love to hear if others' experiences (with two or more Havanses) on this topic. Thanks!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> MHS doesn't stop at 2 just to warn you, if it did I wouldn't drool over puppies either but I still am  I feel that temperament in your second dog is even more important than the first. As you really want for your Havs to not just tolerate each other but be a joy to each other. Is this breeder close enough where you could take Peanut to visit or you could see the temperaments of the puppies in the litter?


That's so funny you mention that. I have told my hubby that when we are empty nesters, I am probably going to have a house full of havaneses, LOL!

No Linda is I think in South Dakota and we're nowhere near her. Have others here gotten a second and then they weren't a good match?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sue- I know there have been a few people on this forum that ended up returning puppies as they weren't good matches. But there are also some whose dogs just co-exist and it probably isn't a great match and could possibly be better.

I can understand that as my maltese is very dominant in nature and whenever we have had a very submissive foster dog, it isn't fun on me. It also wasn't fun when I had a very dominant foster puppy either  I knew with getting my third, that I had one who was very dominant so my next addition coudln't be and it also couldn't be a soft as Belle would use him for target practice.

I would also like to add, I feel that a lot of a puppy's personality is genetic (as well as environment). But I have met many shy insecure puppies and then met their parents and saw the same personalities regardless of who was training the new puppy.


----------



## scoobydoo (Oct 5, 2009)

What an interesting topic. I have just convinced my dh to let me have another. I really want another that Scooby will adore not just tolerate. 
BUT I really thought 2 would be enough to ease the craving, now I am worried when I hear that that might not get better. Is there any cure for MHS??????


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I absolutely think that having more than one Havanese is worth the extra work and expense! They enjoy being together so much that it seems almost wrong to have just one. We however have 3 and I don't think that I will do three again for the same reason that we stopped at 2 kids- being out numbered has its pitfalls. Three dogs, two laps, two different diets, three different dogs asking to go out. Two dogs are pets, more than that is a lifestyle!! One that I thoroughly enjoy, DH not so much.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> Sue- I know there have been a few people on this forum that ended up returning puppies as they weren't good matches. But there are also some whose dogs just co-exist and it probably isn't a great match and could possibly be better.
> 
> I can understand that as my maltese is very dominant in nature and whenever we have had a very submissive foster dog, it isn't fun on me. It also wasn't fun when I had a very dominant foster puppy either  I knew with getting my third, that I had one who was very dominant so my next addition coudln't be and it also couldn't be a soft as Belle would use him for target practice.
> 
> I would also like to add, I feel that a lot of a puppy's personality is genetic (as well as environment). But I have met many shy insecure puppies and then met their parents and saw the same personalities regardless of who was training the new puppy.


All my children have different temperaments as do my girls. They are from the same litter, Bella is out going and loves everyone and expects everyone to love her. Zoey is shy and takes a while to warm to people. Bella is dominant and Zoey is submissive. Bella is smarter and picks things up faster, Zoey is more athletic. They have the same parents and the exact same experiences and training.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't finding having more than one as a real problem. I have three-and since they were all older when they came it did not seem to matter-Paige was three when I got her-then along came Roman also 3 years old-the two adjusted really quick with no problems-then along came Frannie at 11-and it was almost like she had been part of the pack forever. When I foster a younger dog we have problems-it likes to play and my three are passed that-they will play with toys just not each other. I would not bring a puppy into my home at this time because it would not be a good fit.

I have the "girls" both in long coats so they are more work that Rom who is cut short. They all three eat a different diet and the only time that is a problem is when I go somewhere and have to pack three different types of food. 

We never go on vacation because I can't/won't board the "kids". So having three is a little more work than just one-but my house would be lonely with only one dog.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## heatherkurt (Sep 1, 2009)

Hudson and Cosmo are brothers from the same litter. Originally, Cosmo was to be our dog, and Hudson was for my mother-in-law. Long story short, my mother-in-law soon decided she wasn't ready for the responsibility of a puppy, and while the breeder was happy to have Hudson back, I was already hopelessly in love with him. Much to my husband's dismay, we ended up keeping both! I must admit there are pluses and minuses to littermates. Potty training has certainly been harder, and I'm not sure that I completely thought through how expensive it would be. On the positive side, they adore each other and are perfect playmates. I don't have any intention of getting a third, but admit that I am frequently on breeder websites looking at the puppies. It's tempting to think about having one in every color . . . . .


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

There are quite a few threads about what people feel are the pros and cons of having more than one Hav, or of having 3 or more. I tried finding a few to help you, but can't find them! lol 

I LOVE having 2 and can't imagine any other way. The expenses are double, the grooming work and food, vet visits, walks, getting in and out of the car buckles and walks are all twice the work, but if you have 2 Havs that get along great, then it's just so worth it. I think 3 Havs is a whole other story, and I'm not sure one I'm ready for - though my heart would love to have another one day soon!! It's just not practical in our situation now and lifestyle.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I must admit the first 4-6 months were a bit stressful since they were 6 months diff in age and we had to do the potty training again-however Austin came 70% trained - 

HOWEVER....i can't possibly ever imagine only one...they absolutely adore each other...kiss each other..doing a rlh with the same toy in each of their mouths...share everything...sleep together..share a kennel together...one on each side of me while i sleep...

as we were laughing tonight EVEN dh said ...

I can't imagine not having 2...and this from a man who didn't even want 1!


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have 4 havanese in my home. All girls. I LOVE them all

I spend a *lot* of time with the dogs, it is a lifestyle....I think I am living my dream...

But I am not your regular dog fancier...so hard to compare with me...lol...


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> MHS doesn't stop at 2 just to warn you, if it did I wouldn't drool over puppies either but I still am * I feel that temperament in your second dog is even more important than the first. As you really want for your Havs to not just tolerate each other but be a joy to each other*. Is this breeder close enough where you could take Peanut to visit or you could see the temperaments of the puppies in the litter?


Emphasis mine. Well said Amanda. My breeder selected the puppy so that Benji and the new puppy both were compatible and could thrive, be happy in our home. She also gave us a trial period to make sure that they both truly enjoyed being with each other. As luck would have it, Benji and Lizzie bonded from day one. Benji is very outgoing, curious while Lizzie is laid back and a follower. She is shy, reserved but is a great pal to Benji. They enjoy each other's company, doing RLH, wrestling, chasing each other.

I can't imagine having just one, two is so much fun. I don't think I could ever have 3. It is not practical in our situation.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Here's what happened to us when temperaments didn't match well. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy...

This is what a reputable breeder does in that situation. Thank you, Jan!

Some Things Just Aren't Meant to Be


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

I agree with everyone who says temperament/compatibility are most important (well, after healthiness, I guess) with a second dog. I'm sure I drove poor Kathy nuts with all my questions and agonizing over that, but she was very patient and understanding of why it was such a big concern to me. And Abby loves BJ and vice versa -- well, BJ loved Abby right away but for about a week Abby kept staring at me tragically with a "Why have you decided to ruin my life?" look!!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

I read that thread, wow, I just really think of that possibility two Havs wouldn't love each other, Peanut is just so loving. Two breeders had told me (when we were looking into getting older pups before we got Peanut) that Havanese are very very adaptable so I guess I had that in my mind too... But now that I know some people have had trouble I will be sure to talk to the breeder about getting a good match for Peanut's personality type.

My in laws have two bichons(boys) that are very aggressive and noisy and at first Peanut doesn't get along with them, but after they all warm up, they all play together pretty well. Conversely, my parents and sister rescued chorkie sisters this fall, very very submissive, and they also took a while to warm up to each other and now when my parents bring her over (frequently) they play very well together. 

I can't sum up Peanut in a few words, I feel like he is all of the above, he is submissive but also can be fiesty and playful but he's also laidback, weird, right? I wonder what a breeder would suggest for him?

Anyway, thanks for everyon's help. ps my DH said we could consider getting a second in the summer! Yay!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Sue, I am going to be devils advocate here! I love my boys and for the most part I love having two. But....

It is more money, and more time. Boarding two is definately more expensive than boarding one, especially if it in a house situation. As is grooming and the vets. Two can mean more walks as they don't always go at the same time. 

My boys love each other, but they are not the best matched. Cash could really use a play mate and Jasper does not play! Jasper would love some one who loved to run more and Cash does not...so that means we play ball with Cash and DH walks Jasper a lot!!!!

Now don't get me wrong. I would not trade my boys for the world. They keep each other company and we love each of them to pieces...And I constantly want a third, but the reality is at least while we both still work....3 would be very hard for us. 

I think the advice to really consider the type of pup that would be best for peanut and your family is important! Good luck, and we need more pictures of your Peanut!


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

I am torn. I only have one- a rescue that has proven difficult- but I wonder if another Hav is what my rescue needs to get him the rest of the way? And then I think if it didn't work out would Milo retreat further into himself? Anyway, my situation is different and I can't advice on having two, but I do understand your desire for another one! MHS, apparently, gets to us all in the end!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I went from 1 dog, having never had a dog before, to having 3 within a year and a half! It just happened that way and I love the three of them so much!!!

They make me laugh every day, countless times! I have so much fun with them. I do get frustrated when they're digging up worms to have for a snack just after they've been bathed, or when they play so loud I can't hear on the phone, but it's just little things. The frustrations don't come close to the love and affection we get from them!

I had a 24 hour virus yesterday and they wouldn't leave my side. They went out for potty breaks and that's it! The rest of the day they were lying on the couch or on me. I think they sense when something is wrong and instinctively want to make it better. Maybe I'm wrong but even if I am I don't want to know!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Ann..I think your virus came to visit me and doesn't want to leave ..:doh:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh no Diane, I'm so sorry. I'm finally able to eat today but couldn't even drink water yesterday. What a difference a day makes!

I was so ignorant when we got Scooter! Still was when we added Murphy. He was a rescue and was just a baby so maybe that made things easier with Scooter. At first it seemed like Scooter gave us the look of, "Ok, that toy is fun but you can take the batteries out now!" Eventually Murphy got used to our schedule and things were great. Then we fostered Gracie. She was so sweet and just fit in so well!!! I truly believe this little girl needed us, she holds a special place in all of our hearts. We've seen her turn into a fun little puppy and so enjoyed watching her grow. Seeing as how she fit in so well and that we all loved her, keeping her was our only option! 

We got lucky that they all get along! Scooter sleeps in our bed but Murphy and Gracie are still in crates. Just the other night DH said, "We better get Murphy used to sleeping out of the crate for when the next dog comes along and we need the crate!" This was a guy that wasn't sure if he wanted a dog! :laugh:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

gabdyl said:


> I read that thread, wow, *I just really think of that possibility two Havs wouldn't love each other,* Peanut is just so loving. Two breeders had told me (when we were looking into getting older pups before we got Peanut) that Havanese are very very adaptable so I guess I had that in my mind too... But now that I know some people have had trouble I will be sure to talk to the breeder about getting a good match for Peanut's personality type.
> 
> My in laws have two bichons(boys) that are very aggressive and noisy and at first Peanut doesn't get along with them, but after they all warm up, they all play together pretty well. Conversely, my parents and sister rescued chorkie sisters this fall, very very submissive, and they also took a while to warm up to each other and now when my parents bring her over (frequently) they play very well together.
> 
> ...


Emphasis mine. Besides our experience of two Havs not getting along, I know of a particular Hav who doesn't get along well w/any of the Havs I've ever seen him around. That being said, he is the only one I've ever seen like this, but how awful if you ended up w/one like him as your 2nd.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

heatherkurt said:


> Hudson and Cosmo are brothers from the same litter. Originally, Cosmo was to be our dog, and Hudson was for my mother-in-law. Long story short, my mother-in-law soon decided she wasn't ready for the responsibility of a puppy, and while the breeder was happy to have Hudson back, I was already hopelessly in love with him. Much to my husband's dismay, we ended up keeping both! I must admit there are pluses and minuses to littermates. Potty training has certainly been harder, and I'm not sure that I completely thought through how expensive it would be. On the positive side, they adore each other and are perfect playmates. I don't have any intention of getting a third, but admit that I am frequently on breeder websites looking at the puppies. It's tempting to think about having one in every color . . . . .


LOL I remember thinking I would not want another, of course that was when I was housetraining my girls, also littermates. hahaha Yep one in every color!


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks so much for everyone's feedback. Thanks, Missy, for your words. I do want to hear the cons as well...I think it's good we are deciding anything right now and will take our time and make sure this is the right decision for our family. PS all my recent pics are kinda crummy cell phone pics but I will try to find one to post


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

This is his "I love you, give me attention" look...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

gabdyl said:


> do these feelings just get stronger as time goes on? Is it a lot harder to care for two than one?


Yes to your first question and no to your second question.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

What a beautiful picture.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

Ahhh, so adorable! 

We love having two now, but it was a bit tricky at the beginning. Our first, Pepper, is deaf. He was socialized all the time - dog classes, dog park 2-3 times/wk, friends' houses and dogs, neighbor play dates, you name it. Yet after all that, at about a year, he became aggressive towards puppies. He just could not stand them - 'like a motor bus, all bounce and go' as Eliza would say. (Sorry, tis the season to watch My Fair Lady yet again  )

We were advised that a second dog could help him a lot. Younger would be better, so as to outlive him, in an ideal world. So despite his reactions to puppies, that's really what we needed.

We looked very carefully for a breeder who focused on health and temperament. She met and evaluated Pepper, his response to new people, new environment, a tiny puppy, treats, etc. Then watched for a match for him in her next litters. She found what she wanted in Tucker and we took him home. 

The first greeting was quite negative even tho carefully managed. We soldiered on and monitored all interactions and interceded frequently. He was able to bounce back from Pepper's reactions, and within a few days they were able to be together unsupervised. Three months later, they are now the very best of pals. No question in our minds that evaluating the two and carefully matching temperaments was very important to this success. Just want to repeat others urgings on this. It can really make a difference! Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Jen50 (Dec 5, 2009)

I have two and want more! Having two, to me, is just as easy as having one. It's like kids...nothing wrong with being an only child, but it sure is nice to have live in playmates! When I got my first Havanese I had a Golden, who unfortunately developed a mass in his brain. Finn was lost without him, so I had to get a puppy for my puppy!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Jen, I'm sorry for the loss of your Golden, as every furbaby is so very precious!

We had two Austrailian Shepherds when we got our first Hav Sophie. One I had to rehome, as she was an incurable jumper and my 82 year old mom was moving in. Our second one became pals with Sophie and when we lost Jude, we too thought of getting Sophie a pal. Well, it wasn't until I went with a friend to get her second, that I actually
fell in love with Gabriel...Now, I think I would get more if it wasn't for the DH that says two are enough..LOL!

I wonder how many women out there would HAVE more Hav's if not for hubbys saying..
"enough"..:laugh:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

WHOA SUE!
If you gave that haircut to peanut in that recent picture you posted, you are ready for the pup right now. I haven't read this entire post, but you said you wanted to get your grooming down before getting a new pup. Peanut looks freakin great. Look at how well you cut his legs! How about a lesson for me? 
As far as MHS. I don't think 2 is any harder than 1. I love having MH. When you first get the puppy, you will think you made a big mistake. Heck, puppys are a lot of hard work! Once you get over that, you will be so happy you did it!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Well since Zoey decided to have an upset stomach yesterday and a holiday weekend coming we rushed to the vet. I take no chances with our pancreatitis history so I will say double vet bill stinks! I can never get out of there for much under $200.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh...look at that adorable black puppy face!!!!!

Riley would love to have a friend! He just loves the dog park and interacting with so many different breeds. Still....when a Hav comes through the gate he just seems to know that this is his "kin" and they are usually off to the races. He met Laura's puppy, Tucker and was so patient and loving to him. It just warmed at my heart. Maybe some day....and I will definately check out Laura's breeder!


----------



## marltonmommy (Aug 28, 2009)

We got Skippy when Sunshine was 2 and to be honest, at that time, I didn't think much about them not getting along. I naturally just thought this is what we're doing, we're adding a new puppy. We brought Skippy home and Sunshine was just very loving and very adjusting. She immediately started mothering Skippy and hasn't stopped. I think it almost gave her another purpose rather then just being our 'lovebug'. 

In September we adopted Jaime, she is 6 and was from HRI. We knew we wanted a third but knew we didn't want a puppy, I just couln't do the whole puppy thing again. We were sooooo lucky that Jaime was being fostered in a home with 7 other havanese (maybe 9) and she got along with all of them really well. I knew she was meant to be ours. She fits in perfectly, they all love each and it's a happy, fun loving home. We have been very lucky and very fortunate. Needless to say, we LOVE having three and wouldn't change a thing. We often think about a fourth.

The big change is the expense, especially vet and grooming.


----------



## gabdyl (Jun 16, 2008)

lfung5 said:


> WHOA SUE!
> If you gave that haircut to peanut in that recent picture you posted, you are ready for the pup right now. I haven't read this entire post, but you said you wanted to get your grooming down before getting a new pup. Peanut looks freakin great. Look at how well you cut his legs! How about a lesson for me?
> As far as MHS. I don't think 2 is any harder than 1. I love having MH. When you first get the puppy, you will think you made a big mistake. Heck, puppys are a lot of hard work! Once you get over that, you will be so happy you did it!


No, it wasn't me...it was a groomer that was highly recommended to me by someone I met at the vet's office. She had a beautifully groomed Lhaso and she said she has used everyone in our area and this guy was the best.

If you saw the job I just did on Peanut, you would think I was drunk when i clippd him, especially the legs, LOL. I definitely need a lesson from you, I hope one day I can give Peanut the same cut you give your guys!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Laura, congratulations on getting a 2nd Havanese! So nice to see you back on the forum 

Jen, I'm sorry about you losing your lovely Golden. When I had spotted that picture of the adorable black puppy, I didn't realize you were getting another one. So cute !

Omg, Sue, that is one ADORABLE picture!! However can you even think of saying 'no' to that face??


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

We have two and love them both so much, but one is definitely easier; and our first dog was and still is a perfect angel. We sometimes wish we had stopped there. It has taken us an entire year to adapt to how much work it is, Heath's entirely different personality, and getting the puppy grown up enough so that both dogs have the same schedule, eat the same food, etc. They are amazingly good buddies, which is delightful.

Honestly, it's exactly like having a second child.

The expenses for the vet and dog-sitter, etc. are also an adjustment. 

Grooming two Havs is time-consuming so we have resorted to puppy cuts a few times a year to make it easier. And because grooming takes so long, we also take them in more for baths which, at $80 twice a month really adds up.

I think ultimately so much depends upon your age, how much else you have on your plate, and how badly you want that second dog. etc. We are in our 60's , with an empty nest, so we have lots of time to devote to two Havs, but also somewhat less energy and patience than younger Hav owners.. . . .plus we travel a lot. . . . .so perhaps not the wisest decision we ever made~~~~however, we agree that our # 2, Heath is worth his weight in entertainment value alone. He makes us laugh all day long, just a complete little character.


----------

